# Is paying for a crossover modification worth the cost?



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I've been in contact with a guy that sells crossover modifications (and DIY mod kits) for Polk Audio RTiA speakers... which I own.

The modification quotes he's given to me (for my L, C, and R speakers) are roughly equivalent to the original cost of those three speakers: $1100.

I've questioned him on the logic of spending that kind of money on moding, when the speakers cost that much in the first place... his response was that Polk's cabinets, drivers and tweeters are rock solid but that their crossover components are very cheap. Claiming that a mod crossover kit will improve imaging, micro details in sound (less smearing of high details), improved bass response, refinement... and a less bright.

This is a whole new realm for me. Curious to hear all of your thoughts.

Thanks!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd probably just put that money toward a new pair.

While I think that the cabinets, drivers, etc are OK, spending $1100 on crossovers, or whatever he would do - sounds extremely high. Expensive specialty caps aren't going to transform your speakers to something that they're not.

A good crossover is important, but so is everything else.

I'd expect some improvement with better crossovers, but I'm not sure about $1100 worth.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree with Jim - that sounds like quite a bit for what you are getting. If it were me, I would also put that toward a new pair - that is what I spent for my Salk Songtowers and the CC used.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Interesting... I was kind of assuming that might be the case.

Don't get me wrong... I like my Polks, the majority of the time they sound fabulous. Every once in a while I find a movie that sounds a bit bright... could be the source material? 

At any rate, I like the speakers...I think the quality is great considering what I've paid for them... was just looking to see if there were a way to improve them.

Sounds like I should just enjoy them and save my coin!:spend:


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Agreed, that much for simply a crossover mod is absurd. For _cheap_ speakers with small or simple crossovers, crossover mods can be a simple and solid upgrade (like the Dayton B652). For something relatively high end, I doubt there's much to gain.

As far as crossover components go, there is zero proof that electrolytics are any different (they do suffer aging effects, however). The best "upgrade" for crossovers (which is up for debate) would be to go to large gauge air-core inductors and low tolerance capacitors. A full re-design of a crossover would require a lot of time by an experienced designer as well as legitimate measurement gear and space to do it.

Also, for $1100 you could toss the passive crossovers and convert to an active crossover network with multiple amp channels and DSP for filtering. That _would_ be a conceivable upgrade. Though I'd still argue it's not worth it...


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You guys have confirmed what my spidey-senses were telling me... if it's too good to be true, then it's too good to be true. However in this case, it's too expensive to be true!

I'd be game for trying it for a $100... but my reaction to $1100 is about probably what you all are thinking.

I'm going to stick with my RTiA's as is... as I said, I like them. When I get the bug to go a different a direction - if ever - then I'll have a little more wiggle room with some saved money.

THANKS GUYS! What a great forum -- the Shack is awesome.


----------

